# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Những điều cần phải biết khi sử dụng mỏ cắt Plasma CNC!!!

## Máy cắt CNC

Mỏ cắt plasma CNC là một bộ phận không thể thiếu đối với máy cắt plasma CNC. Nó được kết hợp tực tiếp với máy cắt plasma để tạo ra dòng chảy plasma, và thoát ra khỏi vòi phun.

Vòi phun có lỗ thoát khí, lỗ này có đường kính tuỳ thuộc dòng cắt. Đầu mỏ cắt plasma CNC được thiết kế để cung cấp khí hoặc nước bảo vệ.

Nhiệt Plasma được tạo ra trong mỏ cắt plasma bằng dòng điện một chiều (DC), dòng điện xoay chiều (AC), tần số vô tuyến(RF)

mỏ cắt plasma cnc emc
Cấu tạo và chi tiết các bộ phận trên mỏ cắt plasma CNC.
Hiện nay có nhiều loại mỏ cắt plasma CNC trên thị trường, tuỳ thuộc vào loại máy cắt cnc plasma mà có loại mỏ tương ứng. Tuy nhiên đa phần cấu tạo của chúng đều giống nhau.

Cấu tạo chung của mỏ plasma cnc bao gồm các phần. Chụp khí bảo vệ vòi phun, chụp sứ, vòi phun, sứ chia khí, điện cực bép cắt, thân mỏ cắt.

Shield: Chụp khí bảo vệ vòi phun. Tác dụng chính của nó là tạo khoảng cách an toàn cho vòi phun khỏi tiếp xúc tấm cắt, kéo dài tuổi thọ vòi phun.

Retaining cap: Chụp sứ, cố định điện cực, tạo khoang kín khí quang điện cực.

Nozzle: Vòi phun có lỗ thoát khí là nơi thoát khí plasma từ mỏ cắt

Swirl ring: Sứ chia khí, giúp tạo ra dòng khí cuộn quanh điện cực.

Electrode: Điện cực bép cắt cùng với vòi phun chuyển dòng không khí thành dòng cắt plasma.

Torch body: Thân mỏ cắt cung cấp dòng điện, khí, nước bảo vệ và khí plasma.

mỏ cắt plasma cnc emc
Những lưu ý để bảo vệ mỏ cắt plasma cnc luôn an toàn.
– Trước khi cắt nên kiểm tra đường dây nén khí của máy cắt Plasma cnc. Áp lực hệ thống khí phải đâm bảo luôn đạt trên 5kg/cm2.

– Đảm bảo mỏ cắt phải luôn vuông góc với vật liệu cắt.

– Bạn nên kiểm tra lại xem mỏ cắt đã được gắn chặt vào giá chưa?. Tránh trường hợp mỏ cắt đặt lệch giá, gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng đường cắt .

– Trước khi cắt bạn để ý những vật liệu dày mỏng vật liệu để thay loại bép cắt phù hợp.

– Không nên vặn quá chặt chụp sứ bảo vệ, nên vặn vừa phải hết ren để đảm bảo khoảng cách đúng giữa các bộ phận.

– Khi cắt và đục lỗ bạn chú ý quan sát không để mỏ cắt quá sát với mặt vật liệu cắt. Nếu không nó sẽ dễ gây cháy nổ bép và điện cực. 

– Nên thường xuyên kiểm tra, thay thế bép cắt và điện cực.

– Tránh để mỏ va đập mạnh.

san-pham-cat-thuc-te
Điện cực cháy là nguyên nhân phổ biến gây hỏng mỏ cắt plasma cnc.
Mỏ cắt plasma cnc là một phụ kiện tiêu hao, quá trình hoạt động và sử dụng có thể gây ra hỏng hóc do một số nguyên nhân như sau:

Điện cực bị cháy, mòn dẫn đến hỏng bép, nếu người sử dụng máy không thay thế sẽ dẫn đến cháy mỏ.

Khi điện cực bị hỏng thường mạch cắt sẽ rất xấu và vát hoặc không đứt. Nếu quá trình cắt bạn nghe âm thanh cắt không êm như bình thường thì nên dừng máy và kiểm tra. Bạn nên kiểm tra bép cắt và điện cực, nếu bép toét và điện cực lõm thì bạn nên thay bộ mới để tránh hỏng các bộ phận khác.

Lưu ý: Nếu bạn thường xuyên thấy những hiện tượng trên lặp đi lặp lại nên dừng máy kiểm tra mỏ. Hoặc liên hệ với kỹ thuật EMC để được tư vấn cụ thể nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục.

Hi vọng bài viết này giúp ích cho bạn trong quá trình vận hành máy cnc plasma!!!

Mọi thông tin thắc mắc và nhu cầu về máy móc vui lòng liên hệ.
– Hotline: 0986 968 695

– Địa chỉ:

+ Trụ sở Hà Nội: Số 2, Lô 1 KCN Lai Xá, Kim Chung, Hoài Đức, HN.

+ Chi nhánh Sài Gòn: Số 515 Nguyễn Xiển, Long Thạnh Mỹ, Quận 9, TP.HCM.
Website: https://hancatemc.com

----------

